# RNS810 Firmware



## lloydyboy (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello

I'm new to this forum and Phaeton ownership. I have just purchased a 2009 3.0 TDI from my local dealership. I have not spoke to them about my minor issue yet, until contacting the experts.

I have a brand new 8Gb SDHC card that shows an error message when installed in the unit. I have tested the card in an Audi and it worked fine. I also tried a standard 2Gb SD card and that worked OK. My owners manual says it should handle up 32Gb SDHC. I read on another VW forum that this is likely to be a firmware issue (prior to 2660)?

Problem is:
How can I check what firmware I have installed (I have no VAG-COM equip)?
Where can I get the latest firmware? Is the RNS510 FW the same as the RNS810?
Will my maps be deleted (i have no back-up disc).

Thanks....


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Can you try with another sdhc card larger than 2GB ?

Sometimes, the problem comes from a bad matching between the card and the hardware (this happens a lot in photo, where some cards work "better" than others depending on the camera...

P.


----------



## lloydyboy (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response. 

I tried a Sandisc 8Gb today, same error code as the Lexar. Another thought when I used the standard 2Gb SD card it would not read WMA files but would read mp3's. Maybe further confirming firmware issue?

I have contacted the VW dealership I bought it from to ask for firmware, waiting a response......


----------



## lloydyboy (Jul 13, 2011)

Anymore suggestions folks????


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi,
It may be a matter of incompatibility of the way the SD card has been formatted. I have seen the same problem with both USB sticks and SD cards larger than 2 GB on other systems with specified capabilities to work with large memories.
The remedy for this is reformatting the SD card using the most simple formatting method, preferably on an XP operating system.
Select simple FAT (not FAT32/64), no special options, uncheck all “Format Options”.
Make sure to select "Fast format".
With W7: Fat (standard), Cluster size standard, no volume name, Check Fast Format.
When you are still experiencing problems, please try HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool, V2.2.3, downloadable from various sources. Make sure its version is 2.2.3 or higher. This may work for you too, but the first two are easier and quicker, although you will loose all your data.

Willem


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

While searching for Bluetooth Phone Preparations for MY2011 Phaetons, I came across the site with probably the information you need. It is *HERE*. Next, look for or press here: *Software Updates & Instructions* .

The update itself seems pretty easy. Just take an empty USB-stick with an MP3 song plus the update file. Then insert it in the USB jack of the MMI, and wait until you hear the first song playing. Then press power until you see an update announcement.

Willem


----------



## lloydyboy (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks. I tried your suggestions nothing worked. I called into the local dealers they had firmware updates for RNS850 but not the RNS810. 

According to the Master Technician there is a service bulletin for my RNS810 navigation (also the RNS510) stating that the manual is incorrect and it will not support 32Gb SDHC cards, only up to 2Gb SD. He suggested I take this up with VW.

I have read on forums that the RNS510 will do SDHC cards so I'm confused....


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Lloyd:

I have no experience with the SD cards used in the newer Phaetons (I live in North America, where the newer Phaetons are not offered), however, I have a fair amount of experience with the SD card reader installed on the aircraft that I am responsible for (see photo below). Heck, I've even had problems using the SD functionality on the aircraft myself, and I'm the one who did the specification for the avionics system.

What I have learned over the past two years - from field reports, customer complaints, stuff like that - is that not all SD cards are created equal. There seems to be a very wide range of variables associated with SD cards, and the variables include the following:

1) How the card is formatted - FAT, FAT32, NTFS, or proprietary.

2) The speed ("class") of the card.

3) Security systems that may be implemented on the card.

With respect to the difficulties that you are having with your Phaeton, I suggest that you work on the assumption that your problems are caused by the card you are using, not by the hardware or software in the Phaeton itself. If a problem existed with the vehicle, we would be seeing all sorts of discussion about this, because the SD cards are also used on many other VW models (for example, a Golf I rented in Switzerland last month had a SD card slot in it).

For troubleshooting, you might want to try re-formatting your card using an alternative file structure (see point 1 above), doing a low-level format of your card to ensure that there are no unexpected 'features' on the card (point 3 above), and perhaps trying various different cards in your Phaeton (point 2 above).

In particular, try going to the VW dealer and asking to try out an 8 or 16 meg card that is known to work well in another VW product (for example, a Golf). If that card then performs well in your Phaeton (which is my guess), then you will know for sure that the problem lies with your card and not with your vehicle.

Here is a link to the SD Card standards organization website, you might find some additional information of use to you there: SD Association.

Michael

*SD Card as implemented in an aircraft*


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

A non-qwerty keyboard on a HCI that is supposed to reduce the load of the pilot ????????????????????

Urgh ! :facepalm:

P.


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

I thought that was where he loaded the in-flight movies (the keyboard is for adding subtitles)


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

I guess this is to enter the waypoints, that are usually 3 or 4 letters long at most, but the qwerty layout is so standard these days, that an alphabetical one (the logical way to go) seems now unnatural.

P.


----------



## jonasbro (May 23, 2011)

*SD Autopilot...*

Isn´t that where they put the autopilot???:laugh:
JB


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Zaphh said:


> A non-qwerty keyboard on a HCI that is supposed to reduce the load of the pilot ?


Pierre:

The "truck driver keyboard" you see on the controller above is the world standard for aircraft data entry. It does not take very long to get used to it. The longest alpha character stream that is ever entered is only 5 characters long.

QWERTY only works for the English language... consider, for example, that a French language keyboard is not QWERTY, but AZERTY.

Michael


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

PanEuropean said:


> Pierre:
> 
> The "truck driver keyboard" you see on the controller above is the world standard for aircraft data entry. It does not take very long to get used to it. The longest alpha character stream that is ever entered is only 5 characters long.


Yes, I know... (I even drove a 747 for 10 mns  It's just that a keyboard with an ABCD layout just hurts my eyes.


> QWERTY only works for the English language... consider, for example, that a French language keyboard is not QWERTY, but AZERTY.
> Michael


Well, two solutions to this: either take the QWERTY layout as a standard (as a computer scientist, I can type in either AZERTY or QWERTY mode) or considering the price of an aircraft, use the proper keyboard depending on what market the plane is for (AZERTY on a French aircraft, for instance).

Anyway, ABCD is the way it is, and indeed, truck drivers don't need to write books with this. To type in 5 letters waypoints, you can afford using 1 second per letter...

P.


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Back on topic:
http://www.amateurphotographer.co.u...ompatibility_problem_news_308987.html?aff=rss

It seems that SD cards are still a bit dicey, even on a $7000 camera body !

P.


----------



## 09W12 (Jul 16, 2011)

*SD Card fault ?*

Hi All 

Any more news on this problem SD ? I have an MY 2009 W12 with the RNS810 & this will not read my 8GB SD card , but when I put the same card in my2011 Amarok it reads and plays the card fine , so Im at a loss ?


----------



## lloydyboy (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi. 

Told by the local dealer that there is no firmware update to fix the HCSD and that a service bulletin from VW details that the owner handbook is wrong and that it will also not play WMA files. 

I suggeted upgrading to the latest RNS510 firmware. He told me at my risk since it would be a two thousand pound warranty claim that I would need to pay. He suggested that VW would pay for the SD I bought that was useless...


----------



## pscocoa (Jan 17, 2010)

I have been loading stuff on to the in car HDD via an 8gb microsd using an adaptor and have had no problems with mp3s. Not sure if I am missing the point in this thread but all seems ok on my Dec 2009 V6.


----------



## lloydyboy (Jul 13, 2011)

No you have not missed the point. I have tried several HCSD cards and they have not worked. I might try a MicroSD to see if that makes a difference.. Thanks.


----------

